# what is the cheapest gun that you have bought and....



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

was completely suprised with the way the gun performed??


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've bought some really, really cheap guns, but I've never been surprised by the performance of any of them.

Your question is awfully vague. Please state it more clearly.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The price has gone up quite a bit since I bought the one I have, but the Stoeger Cougar 9mm that we have has surprised me to no end! Others here will tell you the same. I don't personally like to shoot it, but my girlfriend picked it out and she has around 2000 trouble free rounds through it. :smt033


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree, the Stoeger Cougar is a great gun for the money.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

My CZ-82 has been a pleasant surprise. I spent about ~$220 on it, and after shooting a bunch of M&Ps and a Glock over the weekend, I've concluded I'm spoiled by the trigger on it. Smooth and clean with no noticeable hang-up on the CZ, while the Glock felt like a brick wall (ex-police gun, probably heavier trigger than normal), and the M&Ps felt gritty.

KG


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Llama .380
Bersa .380

AFS


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I gave $350 for a Ruger GP-100 that was a factory DAO model made for some European police agency, then re-imported back into the USA. Nobody would buy it, apparently, because they believed it had after-market gunsmithing done on it, due to the bobbed hammer. I saw the import mark on it and did some research, and was able to buy it for a good price.

To my great joy, it has a very smooth DA trigger that stages in a way that it can practically be fired like a single-action, and it fires my hot .357 magnum hunting loads very accurately at ranges of 25 yards, and beyond. It is one of my favorite handguns.

Sorry, I don't have any Jennings or HiPoint stories. Fortunately, I was able to get them out of my system quickly, by firing other people's guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Used Phoenix 22A range kit (comes with 3"&5" barrels for $140.
Amazing little gun.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a little Raven 25 that's thought of as a Saturday Nite Special. 

It's good enough to qualify for my CCW with. 

Great hide-a-way gun.


Lateck,


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

My first Astra A-80. I bought it on impulse when they first came out, for a super cheap price. The place that sold it to me said nothing good about it, but I bought it anyway, I think it was like $199. I had it for over 10 years, and it was fantastic! I sold it to buy a new PC, and a couple years later, I bought another one, well used, for about what I paid for the first one. It was great too, but I sold it when I needed cash again. 

A couple years ago, I bought an Astra A-100, with 3 mags for less than $300, shipped and transferred. The seller said it was "rusty" and in the pics, it did look rusty, but it looked like a good shooter, so I went ahead and bid on it. I was surprised when the "rust" melted off like toothpaste, and it turned out the "rust" was some kind of polishing compound! I took the gun completely apart as I could without driving pins out and had a friend dunk it in his ultrasonic cleaner for a few minutes. Apparently, a past owner had put a bunch of the polish in the gun to smooth it up, and it sprayed out when shot and it was never cleaned or wiped down before it was sold, and the new owner just assumed it was rusty. In reality, it had barely been fired at all. It's totally reliable, and while not the most accurate 9mm I've ever had, it's good enough.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

charger5579 said:


> . . .was completely suprised with the way the gun performed??


Mossberg 500 8-shot 20 in. "cylinder" barrel. $249.95 plus tax.
It stands "upright and concealed" right next to my bed. I wouldn't want to scare any "non-gunner" visitors. :mrgreen:
When I patterned it with 00 Buck at various distances, I couldn't believe it "reached out well" to 40 yards with all the pellets.
My Win. Model 12 30" full-choke barrel in 12 gauge I had as a kid didn't pattern that tight.
The myth that a shotgun "spreads out" and makes it easy to hit a close-in target is just that . . .
A total myth with buckshot. Or for that matter, birdshot at "bedroom distances".

Oh, you meant HANDGUNS.
My impluse buy of a NIB .32 Auto Beretta Tomcat for $200 plus tax.
At Bucky's Gun Shop, which was going out of business after 107 years.

That would be local hero Bucky O'Neil. Of Teddy Roosevelt's Rough Rider fame.
Killed in Cuba while smoking a cigarette in plain view of Spaniards.
Bucky was quite ambitious, and planned to run for U.S. President.
It was supposed to make a good "war story" about how brave he was in the face of the enemy.
Unfortunately, the Spanish use of Mausers hadn't "got around" to our troops just yet. It soon did.

As for the Tomcat, the tilt barrel is an interesting curiosity.
Great idea for bypassing a little blowback gun's spring.
As for the .32 Auto round, it is also an "interesting curiosity". 

Oops, had to edit. Forgot my signature emoticon. :smt179


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

+1 for the Phoenix Raven. $75 and doesn't skip a beat. +1 also to the Phoenix HP22a. $120 and an amazingly accurate and fun gun. +1 again on every Llama I own. Bought cheap, shoot great.


----------



## osallent (Nov 25, 2010)

My Bersa in .380 caliber. Super cheap and super reliable :smt033


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

PA-63. $189. 9mmMak. Shoots great, light weight. I bought 2 of them.
i wasnt "really" surprised, but as an inexpensive (not cheap) gun, i like it. Then the EG Mak i found for 150. that was a surprise, because by then the were selling for 300 and up. and of course as mentione before the cz 82. (notice a trend?)

but a bit of a surprise how much i liked it after buying it (against the advice of some at the time) was my P-11. that was just under 3.


----------



## C.O.Grim (Mar 8, 2011)

My cheapest handgun was the first I ever bought. It was a .32 cal Jennings Firearms Model 38 auto. I bought it new about 15 years ago at a gun shop. If memory serves, it cost around $100. I got it for personal carry/protection and it's been a great little companion. It's not an attractive weapon, it's not terribly accurate beyond 20 yards and it's cheapness quickly draws the ire of anti-gun hippies and the scorn of gun snobs. But it's been a VERY reliable weapon that's ridiculously easy to conceal and carry regardless of my attire. My conceal-carry weapon of choice is currently the Glock 22 but I still have the Jennings. I don't know why I've held onto it all these years. Maybe just to spite the hippies and snobs- particularly the ones who sued Bryco Arms out of business.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...An ancient top-break, .38 S&W, H&R revolver made to be sold by Sears, Roebuck & Co.
I think it cost me $5.00. I kept it as my car gun for about 14 years.
It worked, and it would hit pretty close to wherever I pointed it.
I finally traded it to a gunsmith friend, against the M.1917 that I keep in my car today.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought a Star/Interarms model BS 9mm that surprises me. I think I paid $250 for it. It's very accurate and reliable. If I find another one I will but it too.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

There are 2 and both have been mentioned. First is the CZ82 that I got for less than $200. Also, the two Bersa Thunder 380s. All are extremely accurate, reliable and easy to shoot.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have a friend that works at Gander Mtn and this guy comes in with a Ruger P95 in box never shot. My friend set him up for me by telling him he can only give him $75 because of all the troubles the P's have. The guy turned and I was right there to offer him $100 and we made the deal out in the parking lot. Sold it that day for $375. I wish all my day's were like that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

spacedoggy said:


> ...I wish all my day's were like that.


Like what? Dishonest?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been most pleasantly surprised with 2 CZ's I bought and 2 EAA's I've bought.

Both brands were little know to me, but both have performed perfectly for me.

:smt1099


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Almost forgot my first pistol, a used Hi point C9 for $100. Totally reliable shooter. Gave it to my bro for his first gun. Still works like a champ.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a highpoint C9 and it is surprisingly accurate. There is a break in process with these guns and if you follow it they work fine. Fun to shoot and a good truck gun.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

The cheapest handgun I have ever purchased was my 1895 Nagant revolver. Although I do enjoy shooting it, it is a pathetic military weapon. It cost me around $90. The 7.62 Nagant cartridge is basically a .32. They came in an Officer's model and an NCO's model the Officer's model is what I own and is SA/DA. The NCO model is DA only. The DA trigger pull is extremely long and heavy, the SA is not much better, the sights are useless and the ammo is expensive.
Having said all of that, this gun is unique and has a ton of history associated with it. The design is also unique. Nagant (Belgian) was of the opinion that revolvers could be made more efficient if the gasses that escaped the cylinder could be captured. When the trigger is pulled the cylinder moves forward to form a seal with the barrel. The cartridge is designed so that the bullet is inset from the rim of the shell. The shell is necked so that it fits into the barrel forming a seal .
The mechanics of this revolver make it an ineffective military weapon. Reloading is a chore. Ammo is loaded through a side gate. Extraction of shells is assisted with a push rod that has to be unscrewed and rotated to align with the spent cartridge. The process is so tedious that it makes it impractical in a combat situation.
I should buy a few more before the prices go up in a decade or so.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

My PERSONAL 'cheapest' sidearm was my CZ-82 in 9mm MAK. It was also the smoothest in trigger pull, and the most accurate firearm I've ever owned. It's seconded in order of function by my CZ-75B in .40, my Kimber Custom Classic (duty gun with the S.O.), and of nearly equal performance, my Metro Arms American Classic II. Oh yeah, let's not forget my Bersa T .380.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

My cheapest was a Remmy 700 ADL in .270 I picked up at wally world. 437.00 with a 3-9x40 scope. I took it to the range and shot winchester 130 gr power point ammo and was shooting bug holes with it after I dialed it in. I know it's not a pistol but the ? was cheapest. ~


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mossberg Maverick about 5 years ago. $119.95 at Sports Authority. Later bought an 18.5" barrel for 70 bucks. Great house gun for the money.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

A used Taurus Model 85.

It's went bang everytime I've pulled the trigger. I was also able to shoot it more accurately than I thought I woud.


----------



## Bill Venia Jr (Jun 5, 2011)

I bought an Astra Cub 22 for $5.00 in 1975 minus magazine. Went to a local gun shop and plunked down $33.00 for one.
Bought a second magazine in 2007 $25.00! Shoots great!


----------



## tirador (Jun 28, 2011)

Kel Tec P11. Great CC gun. Reliable, lightweight. Double action trigger like revolver, but a bit longer.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*That would be my Taurus 22-PLY and her big sister the 25-PLY,,,*

I bought these two pistols from Buds Gun Shop two months ago for $201.00 apiece.

Click here please,,,

Both are trouble free shooters,,,
The 22-PLY shoots anything I feed it.

Believe me, no one was more surprised than I was.

Aarond


----------



## jfrey (Jul 10, 2011)

Cheapest gun NEW I ever bought was a Lorcin .22 for $75.00 NIB. Cheapest used gun was FREE from a good friend who didn't want it laying around the house where grand kids might find it.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*My Taurus .22 PLY,,,*

It was only $201.00 at BUds Gun Shop so I bought it on a whim,,,
What a nice performer this little gun is turning out to be.

I have 150 rounds of CCI MiniMag through her as break-in rounds,,,
And I am almost through a 550 round Federal Bulk Pack.

I have had no fail to feed or fail to eject problems at all,,,
Only a few fail to fire but a second pull on the DAO trigger solved that.

The little thing just snuggles right into my hand,,,
And for some reason I hit very well with it.








I was so impressed with it's performance,,,
I ordered the .25 ACP version as well.

Aarond


----------

